# before and after my new veneers



## persephonewillo (Sep 19, 2009)

does anyone remember me?  i've been so busy with getting my life back together after my marriage broke up that i haven't been here much.  but i just HAD to post pics of my new look.  i am so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my veneers are finished!  i'm so stoked!

i was nominated for a makeover show by a friend and i got accepted.  as part of the makeover i was given veneers.  i cannot possibly express my gratitude to the show for the teeth.  

here i am before:






and here i am after (pardon the pic, all i had was my webcam in a dim room.  and my hair isn't exactly perty after an 11 hour day (the teeth only took around 2 of those hours, 2 hours on transit, the rest were filming or waiting for freezing to wear off so we could film LOL)








adding a bit of a better pic.


----------



## Odette (Sep 19, 2009)

You look fabulous! I am really glad you are in a more positive frame of mind. Kudos to your friend for nominating you.

I hope things are going well for you. Keep your head up and make sure you get what you are entitled to.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 19, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## cazgh (Sep 19, 2009)

wow - they look fab!  

Were they painful?


----------



## persephonewillo (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...no, they weren't painful to get.  they prepared my teeth for the veneers about a month ago and i had been wearing plastic false ones since then.  they were uncomfortable and i found i had to take a few painkillers while my teeth adjusted to being filed down a bit.  

i had the veneers put on yesterday and all that hurts today are my gums where they put in the freezing.  nothing major.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all together i think they took about 6 hrs (in the chair).


----------



## aziajs (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 19, 2009)

wow! you look great!


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow they look awesome congrats!!!


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2009)

wow.. amazing. I bet you stare at yourself smiling in the mirror. I know I would be!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

Fabulous....I want veneers so bad....But my dh is not budging on that high $$$ ticket.....I need to work him some more


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow your veneers are beautiful!  I hope that things are going a bit better for you.


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2009)

They look good!!


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow they look great!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh this is a great post.  I am considering veneers.  I went to my cosmetic dentist and he gave me a quote..but after quoting me $7,000 Cdn.  I'm going to have to turn him down on producing my records to begin the process...I have a whole year to save up *gulp*...and the $7,000 was only to cover the cost of the 6 top teeth..


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 20, 2009)

You look fantastic!  I hope everything is going better for you!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_Oh this is a great post.  I am considering veneers.  I went to my cosmetic dentist and he gave me a quote..but after quoting me $7,000 Cdn.  I'm going to have to turn him down on producing my records to begin the process...I have a whole year to save up *gulp*...and the $7,000 was only to cover the cost of the 6 top teeth.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It sucks, huh?  I was quoted $10,000US for 6-8 of my top teeth, which is wayyyy out of my realm, especially for something cosmetic.  

To the OP, they look fabulous!  And that's awesome you got that opportunity, and I hope things continue to get brighter for you!


----------



## persephonewillo (Sep 20, 2009)

thank you all for taking the time to comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i feel like i've won a lottery, of sorts, by getting on the show.  every time i see my new teeth in the mirror i'm filled with gratitude.  i feel like a different version of me now... i've been smiling without wondering if people are secretly judging me because of my teeth.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 20, 2009)

A makeover show? Has it aired yet or can wee watch it?
That must've been exciting. 
I'm looking to get veneers but I'm currently in the research stage. It's cool that you got them!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 21, 2009)

That is so cool. They look gorgeous. I'm glad they make you smile more.


----------



## Sass (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG they are beautiful!!!  I want!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 21, 2009)

OH my gosh, you look so pretty! i love your new teeth


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay, they look fantastic on you!  I'm really secretly curious about what goes on in makeover shows, if you can, give us updates as it goes.

Glad to see a smile on your face and hope you are making a happier life for yourself.


----------



## persephonewillo (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_A makeover show? Has it aired yet or can wee watch it?
That must've been exciting. 
I'm looking to get veneers but I'm currently in the research stage. It's cool that you got them!_

 
it's a Canadian show called Style by Jury.  the shtick is that they pop the makeover candidate in front of a "jury" who judge you on the first impression you make and say nothing good about their current style.  then they take you on a "seven" day journey/makeover and fix you up.  i got botox and restylane fillers, new hair colour and cut and veneers.  they also do laser eye surgery and sometimes full on facial plastic surgery for people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it takes longer than 7 days... about 2 - 2.5 months.  but they get the seven from the days they actually film you (although i'm over 7 now.  lol).  

when you're all made over they bring you back in front of the "jury" who tell you that you look fabulous.

i'm not finished filming yet.  thursday is my last day.  wooot!  i'll let you know when it airs


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, they look great! I'm glad you had the opportunity to do this.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_it's a Canadian show called Style by Jury._

 
ahh! i LOVE that show. please let us know when it airs.. i'd love to watch.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah, I looove style by jury, defintetly tell us the dates it airs. They do amazing things on that show.


----------



## Briar (Oct 2, 2009)

Your teeth look absolutely amazing!!!  Good for you, you deserve to start a new life with a gorgeous smile!


----------



## shea_47 (Oct 2, 2009)

your teeth look soo nice!! and i love that show! let us know when it airs, i know i'll be watching


----------



## moonlit (Nov 18, 2009)

girl. u look great.. u teeth have that sparkle like those toothpaste ads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could see u on tv but I dont live in canada


----------



## Lissa (Nov 18, 2009)

They look great, congratulations on your new smile!


----------

